# What's your favorite bike of all time?



## kreika (Mar 8, 2017)

Keep it simple. A picture or description. Enter more than once if it's hard to choose just one.


----------



## kreika (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2017)

1893-4 Scorcher slope-bar (sold it, bought it backeek:
DSC02339.JPG


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2017)

bricycle said:


> 1893-4 Scorcher slope-bar (sold it, bought it backeek:
> DSC02339.JPG


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2017)

Right now, I gotta say it's my '37 Colson Equipped Motorbike. Nice tall frame makes for a great all-day rider.


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 8, 2017)

A sweet Davis ride I would love to see complete. Not a corpse like this one, but this picture is the only time I have seen this Davis set-up. Teens motobike at its best!!!! in my opinion. Would love to ride something like this.   Just picture it......


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Mar 8, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 433154




Wow! Super bitchin' .....for the 80's moment of the day.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 8, 2017)

Have to say my x53 , sold it and bought it back . Love seeing him again . Glad I was able to make this happen.


----------



## kreika (Mar 8, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 433293 Have to say my x53 , sold it and bought it back . Love seeing him again . Glad I was able to make this happen.




Glad there's a happy ending here. Beauty of a bike! What's the scoop on the little green eyes on the pedal ends?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 8, 2017)

It's hard to pick just one, but if could only have one bike from the classic balloon tire era, it would have to be the 1936 Huffman built, Dayton Safety Streamline.
And that's saying a lot, since I consider myself a dyed in the wool, Schwinn guy.
It's just a great bike for a lot of different reasons.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> Glad there's a happy ending here. Beauty of a bike! What's the scoop on the little green eyes on the pedal ends?



The green are on the right and has red on the left . This is how they where sold in 56 according to the ad . Pretty cool love this bike for sure .


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> Keep it simple. A picture or description. Enter more than once if it's hard to choose just one.




My Iver Johnson.


----------



## bairdco (Mar 8, 2017)

70's kawasaki bmx. Had a prototype with no serial number, sold it years ago when I was unemployed, and would love to find another.

Rode like a heavy, mushy piece of crap, but it was awesome.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 8, 2017)

It moved to Australia


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 8, 2017)

after all these years, it's still the 1940 Dayton Mainliner, and they don't get better than Marty's black and white.


----------



## kreika (Mar 8, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> after all these years, it's still the 1940 Dayton Mainliner, and they don't get better than Marty's black and white.




Fantastic...one of favorites also. Dream line up.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> after all these years, it's still the 1940 Dayton Mainliner, and they don't get better than Marty's black and white.



...I think Marty's bikes are all my favorite; but I sold this 1 to him so it's a bit more Special.


 

 


with original paperwork. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-twinflex.38816/
Also my best bike find purchase to date.
My personal favorite I own and love to ride; is my 1940 Western Flyer heavy service bike:


 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-western-flyer.71602/


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 9, 2017)

not mine..but I can wish......


----------



## partsguy (Mar 9, 2017)

I have three in mind, but will have to think on it...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 9, 2017)

Flying Merkel - there are some beauties owned by forum members, and a fendered orange one in particular.


----------



## kreika (Mar 9, 2017)

Like this?


----------



## phantom (Mar 9, 2017)

Red 59 Phantom, hands down.


----------



## Kstone (Mar 9, 2017)

I'd like this bike so I can soar with the same awkwardness of the Hindenburg


----------



## kreika (Mar 9, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I'd like this bike so I can soar with the same awkwardness of the Hindenburg
> 
> View attachment 433466




I've always wondered how you stop on a direct drive? Like a fixie? Push against, drag your feet, or jump off?


----------



## Kstone (Mar 9, 2017)

kreika said:


> I've always wondered how you stop on a direct drive? Like a fixie? Push against, drag your feet, or jump off?





I envision putting your feet down, catching fire from friction, and slow-mo crashing into the side of the closest divet on the side of the road.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 9, 2017)

I think Marty's bikes are some of my favorites too (the ones assembled outside of the shipping box).
I'm fortunate to have a several of my all time favorites, but after some thought, I cannot pin it to one... which is why I selectively collect as much as I can I guess.
Chris


----------



## StoneWoods (Mar 9, 2017)

kreika said:


> I've always wondered how you stop on a direct drive? Like a fixie? Push against, drag your feet, or jump off?



I believe it's just a regular coaster brake but with a spider gear instead of a sprocket.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 9, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I'd like this bike so I can soar with the same awkwardness of the Hindenburg
> 
> View attachment 433466




Perhaps my favorite so far in this thread!


----------



## kreika (Mar 9, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I envision putting your feet down, catching fire from friction, and slow-mo crashing into the side of the closest divet on the side of the road.




Oh the humanity!!!!!


----------



## kreika (Mar 9, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> I think Marty's bikes are some of my favorites too (the ones assembled outside of the shipping box).
> I'm fortunate to have a several of my all time favorites, but after some thought, I cannot pin it to one... which is why I selectively collect as much as I can I guess.
> Chris




Go to your all time favorites and play spin the bottle, with you as the bottle and post. Lol.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 9, 2017)

1938 Shelby super deluxe


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 9, 2017)

My all-time favorite:




After watching this movie and realizing that I'll never find
an Elgin Robin with the cool zeppelin tank...




I'm building my own all-steel zeppelin tank bike.



On going project. This frame is just for show. I have another frame where the bottom tube will not show.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 9, 2017)

well I would have to say the next one would be my favorite and I am hoping it will look like this!


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2017)

kreika said:


> I've always wondered how you stop on a direct drive? Like a fixie? Push against, drag your feet, or jump off?




The rear hub on this is a New Departure model D. Set up with a bevel gear instead of a regular cog for a chain.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 9, 2017)

My favorite bike of all time..............................that's easy..................my next one  !!!! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kreika (Mar 9, 2017)

,LI


Handyman said:


> My favorite bike of all time..............................that's easy..................my next one  !!!! Pete in Fitchburg




Excellent answer!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 10, 2017)

Well....I haven't made up my mind. But my top three are:

1965 Huffy Silver Jet:



 


 

 


1955 Huffy Radio Bike (undergoing mild restoration)



 

 

NOT pictured....1963 Huffy Impala special order. It's a bare bones bike in an unusual combo of chrome and paint. It rides very nice though!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 10, 2017)

A Schwinn favorite:


----------



## kreika (Mar 10, 2017)

Oooooh magic water....aaaahh


----------



## John (Mar 10, 2017)

1937 Huffman Super Streamline


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 11, 2017)

I like the "light roadster" type best. This includes Raleigh Sports, Schwinn New World, Westfield Sports Tourist/Roadster, and similar bikes.  The light roadster is probably "boring", at least compared to a club racer or fully-stocked rod brake roadster, but it's also the best "all 'rounder". I think the light roadster's success over the years comes from finding just the right balance of utility, sturdiness, weight, and handling.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 21, 2017)

hands down favorite since the first time I laid eyes on one in 1979...


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 22, 2017)

Indian Motobike


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 22, 2017)

*
1934






Salesman's Sample ......



 



 



 



 



 



 
*


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2017)

halfatruck said:


> not mine..but I can wish......



I recognize that bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2017)

I spent over two years doing research and about six months restoring it. Great lines and a great riding bike. 1937 Dayton Super Streamline. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 23, 2017)

Shawn, no matter how many times I see that photo, I love it every time... what a beauty, and lovely framing/background... candy for the eyes.


----------



## kreika (Mar 23, 2017)

The yellow flowers and the yellow pins. Magnificent!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks guys. This and the pic I took of my Aerocycle are probably my two all time favorites. I will take this bike to Nashville for the combined Coaster ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm kind of fickle. there is no way I can pick a favorite *of all time...
3 *or 4 favorites of *My Bikes...*
in no particular order


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 24, 2017)

I agree, I like all your bikes too!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2017)

I 


Freqman1 said:


> Thanks guys. This and the pic I took of my Aerocycle are probably my two all time favorites. I will take this bike to Nashville for the combined Coaster ride. V/r Shawn



I can't wait to see it!


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 24, 2017)

Well ... it was really wasn't quite called a bicycle yet but, this is one of my favorites:


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Well ... it was really wasn't quite called a bicycle yet but, this is one of my favorites:
> 
> View attachment 440393
> 
> View attachment 440394




I like the (ha) wooden desk top, so you can "text" and ride. :eek:


----------



## kreika (Mar 24, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I like the (ha) wooden desk top, so you can "text" and ride. :eek:




That's funny I was thinking the same thing. I guess you leaned forward and rested your arms there and turned the tiller.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 24, 2017)

kreika said:


> That's funny I was thinking the same thing. I guess you leaned forward and rested your arms there and turned the tiller.




Yes, here is a picture/print so you can see how they rested their arms while pushing themselves along. 

The photos are from the club that I belong to called "The Dandy Chargers" in the U.K.  Replicas of these are made by the Mennonites.
An original ( if you could ever find one ) cost in the range of $80,000 and up!

Enjoy ..


----------



## kreika (Mar 24, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Yes, here is a picture/print so you can see how they rested their arms while pushing themselves along.
> 
> The photos are from the club that I belong to called "The Dandy Chargers" in the U.K.  Replicas of these are made by the Mennonites.
> An original ( if you could ever find one ) cost in the range of $80,000 and up!
> ...




Very cool and 80k for a piece of history is really just priceless. Thanks for sharing! Do you entertain a gentlemen's race on occasion?


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Sped Man (Mar 28, 2017)

My childhood bike. A  copper tone 1967 Schwinn Stingray with a tall sissy bar. The essence of cool in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 31, 2017)

I owned a green '52 Schwinn Panther I bought in Grand Forks ND back in the mid 1980's ( with my X, actually stayed another night to make an offer to the owner who was out of town), owned it about 25 years, went thru a divorce/downsized in 2012, always regretted selling the bike. I can't really afford to buy another, but I'm turning 60 next month and saw the exact bike on the Cabe last week, and bought it. Pics are of my old one(1st 2 pics), and one I just bought (2nd 2 pics being shipped in a week or so) I find these bikes ride like a dream.... Bob


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 31, 2017)

My favorite would have to be my Elgin Bluebird.  After that, it's pretty close to what second would be.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 31, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I'm kind of fickle. there is no way I can pick a favorite *of all time...
> 3 *or 4 favorites of *My Bikes...*
> in no particular order
> View attachment 440377 View attachment 440378 View attachment 440379 View attachment 440380



Great pics as well!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 2, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 433293 Have to say my x53 , sold it and bought it back . Love seeing him again . Glad I was able to make this happen.



That is a beauty! Cleanest one i have ever seen! He's a keeper..


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I spent over two years doing research and about six months restoring it. Great lines and a great riding bike. 1937 Dayton Super Streamline. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 439507



WOW !!  Perfection... Very nice Shawn!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 6, 2020)

Nashman said:


> I owned a green '52 Schwinn Panther I bought in Grand Forks ND back in the mid 1980's ( with my X, actually stayed another night to make an offer to the owner who was out of town), owned it about 25 years, went thru a divorce/downsized in 2012, always regretted selling the bike. I can't really afford to buy another, but I'm turning 60 next month and saw the exact bike on the Cabe last week, and bought it. Pics are of my old one(1st 2 pics), and one I just bought (2nd 2 pics being shipped in a week or so) I find these bikes ride like a dream.... Bob
> 
> View attachment 444243
> 
> ...



  Funny thing is, I sold this bike after about a year ( actually traded it and a Rollfast for my 1941 Elgin Twin bar I had owned about 30 years) locally to a Cabe member, then got it back. I bought a black and red one ( now have both) after I sold it.


----------



## Jon Olson (Jan 6, 2020)

Over ten years of parts searching and $$$$.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jan 6, 2020)

Happy New year!!! 


Always dreaming about had one 
Like this one?

Thanks jesus!!!

 I can ride& enjoy with my lovely son. 
Minus paint job.  but I love my bike.
Not for sale not for compete....

BTW.

Big thanks to Mr. Jim Frazier.


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 9, 2021)

My fav is a bluebird till I get one I have to say I’m pretty obsessed with my 1901 Spalding chainless or one off? Toc racing tandem


----------



## luckyrob (Jan 10, 2021)

BSA Paratrooper, rides well with a unique upright position.  I put a S/A 3 speed wheelset on it and took it on two vintage bike rides in Minneapolis of 2 days and starting in Red Wing for 2 days 84 miles with big hills.  I bought it to hang on the wall but really enjoy riding it.  I made changes since this picture.


----------

